# CM9 Boot Animation Screen Disappear after upgrade from alpha 0.6 to 2.0



## hermitau (Mar 16, 2012)

My HP Touchpad works fine at 0.6 and with normal ICS bootanimation screen on normal boot. After I upgraded to CM9 2.0, the bootanaimation screen disappeared during boot-up (no display for about 1 minutes). But the touchpad still working after the dark period. I've restored to orignal 0.6 and the system become normal. Then I installed CM9 2.0 again and the same problem occured. I checked the /system/media/ that contains the bootanimation.zip files, audio and video files are there and seems valid.

Is there anybody come across the same problem and how to fix the bootscreen problem?


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

check this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/page__view__findpost__p__491481


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

hermitau said:


> check this:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__491481


You could also just copy and paste the boot animation into the data/local folder. If it still does not work from there it might be Dubi time.









Edit: You might want to check this also, found it in another thread:

go to Data/Property then delete or rename the file persist.sys.nobootanimations then reboot


----------

